# Savage 12 VLP DBM or 12 BVSS experiance?



## sagebrush

Alright you guys (and maybe gals), i need some help. You see, i just bought a savage 12FV in .204 and love it. So much so that i wanna buy a .22-250 for the near same trajectory and speeds, but i want the extra thump that the latter shares with a critter at a longer range. Has anyone had any experiance with one of these guns and how do you love it. Accuracy? Concistancy? Favorite hand or factory load? Anything really will help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruger

Can't help you on the 22-50, but I have the model 12 savage in 204 also and love it!


----------



## Rick Howard

Okay well I will be that guy... LOL If you want the extra thump at a longer range. I would look at a .243 with a varmint round. Good velocity and the bigger round will really thump. Just a thought. I think the 22-250 and the .204 differ more at closer ranges than they do longer ranges.


----------



## youngdon

Certainly not to talk you out of a gun but you might take a close look at these velocity/energy figures. You really aren't losing much energy with a 204. Is a few ft/lbs worth it ? Look at a 243 ! http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf


----------



## youngdon

Wow I was apparently typing in slooooow mo.


----------



## Rick Howard

I am just getting faster! LOL


----------



## youngdon

That's what she said !


----------



## Rick Howard

Walked right into that one.


----------



## sagebrush

Hahaa wow. Does a 243 cause alot of pelt damage? Ive heard great on them but never really concidered it due to the possible damage..


----------



## Ruger

I don't shoot a 243, but I know those that do. I think its a matter of bullet choice.


----------



## Ruger

I don't shoot a 243, but I know those that do. I think its a matter of bullet choice.


----------



## youngdon

I agree with Ruger with the right bullet and proper placement you can keep damage to a minimum. I'd definitly say you'll run the risk of more damage than say a 223 but you have a bigger bullet moving quite a bit faster. The trade off is how much flatter shooting and harder hitting the 243 is.


----------



## bones44

Matt uses a .243 on fox and I've never seen or heard of any real damage even though he doesn't keep the pelts. I have the 12FV in .223 I bought last year and have yet to shoot any yotes or fox but can't wait to try. A little on the heavy side, I actually bought it for target shooting. It's one super accurate gun IMO. Listen to these guys and they'll put you on the right track.


----------



## sagebrush

I agree 100 percent bones44. Super accurate and a lil on the heavy side but since i dont do much more than sling it n sit n shoot, the weight really dosent bother me all too much. (plus im 20 lol)


----------



## bones44

I rarely wear underwear and the chicks dig me........


----------



## poe

sagebrush said:


> Hahaa wow. Does a 243 cause alot of pelt damage? Ive heard great on them but never really concidered it due to the possible damage..


If you want to save hides and you dont need it for bigger game then I would say no to the .243.

So far the best bullet for saving fur that I have found is the 55gr silver tip. I have never actually checked the numbers but Im guessing the 22-250 will shoot just as flat or flater than the .243 and a 55gr bullet. However if you want to shoot really long range them I would go with .243 and heavy rounds.


----------



## sagebrush

poe said:


> If you want to save hides and you dont need it for bigger game then I would say no to the .243.
> 
> So far the best bullet for saving fur that I have found is the 55gr silver tip. I have never actually checked the numbers but Im guessing the 22-250 will shoot just as flat or flater than the .243 and a 55gr bullet. However if you want to shoot really long range them I would go with .243 and heavy rounds.


Great point. I did some comparison and the 250 is a lil faster, near same trajectory tho. Tough decision ahead of me lol


----------



## Fitz

I shot a lot of coyotes with a .243 when I was a teenager. I didn't save hides cuz the quality of them in central Ca is really poor but I would use 100gr Winchester's in psp. The only time it would leave a visible hole was if the dog was quartering. Otherwise it left a 1/4 inch hole going in and a 1/2" hole going out. I even nocked one down at around 400 yard with it.


----------

